# July 13' COTM Official Vote Thread



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Blue12Cruze's Featured Cruze Submission
Bill P.
Oberlin, Ohio USA
2012 Chevrolet Cruze LS
OnStar, XM, base trim
No current mods
Future mods include window tint


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title: Nocturnal Cruze 

Name: Drew Smorey

Location: Lusby, Maryland

Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4T 6AT 1LT (17,000 miles) 

Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Power Windows and Door Locks, Power Seats, Keyless Entry w/ Remote Start and Back up Sensors

Modifications: Eibach's, Drag DR-19's 18x7.5 w/ Continental Extreme 235/45 18" Tires, DDMworks Spacers, Ultra Racing bars +4, Trifecta Custom Tune, Bosch 42# injectors, VMS Oil Catch Can, Ported Intake, Injen CAI, Forge BOV, ZZP FMIC, EBC Greenstuff Pads, Slotted Rotors, MagnaFlow Dual Exhaust, ZZP O2 Housing/Down Pipe, ZZP Catless Mid-Pipe, AGT 6K HID Headlights, AGT 3K HID YELLOW Fog Lamps, Upgraded Head Light Harness, 3 Point 0 Gage Ground Kit, ASD Custom Shifter and 10% Tint, AEM Boost Gauge, AEM Wideband A/F Gauge, Black Plasti Dip all Chrome Trim, Red Plasti Dip Interior Trim, Red Plasti Dip Calipers, De-badged, Blue LED Interior Lights, Red LED under Hood Lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Custom LED DRL's, La Mans Stripes, Smoked Tail Lamps, LED Brake Lamps and Turn Signals, Blue LED Reverse Lights

Future plans: Bilstein Coilovers B14's, Sequence Quantum Spoiler, Seibon Carbon Fiber Hood

Ran 15.7 at 88mph on 93 Tune
Ran 15.1 at 91mph on 103 Tune*


View attachment 16274
View attachment 16290
View attachment 16226
View attachment 16234
View attachment 16242
View attachment 16250
View attachment 16258
View attachment 16266
View attachment 16282
View attachment 16218


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

*Name: *Vincent Herrera*
Location: *Long Beach, CA*
Car Info: *2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS*
Stock Options: *XM, Onstar, Premium Audio, Sunroof, My Link Radio with Navigation, All weather floor mats
*
Modifications
Exterior: 
*3Dcarbon body kit
BASF charcoal candy paint w/ candy orange accents
BC Forged Wheels HB-05's (Front19x8.5 +30 Rear 19x10 +40)
Nitto TiresNT555's (Front 225/35/19 & Rear 235/35/19)
BC Racing BR type Coilovers
Shaved Emblems 
Custom painted Chevy badges
20% Window tint all around
Blacked out Chrome trim
*
Interior:
*Katzkin seats Custom black leather with Orange suede inserts and orange stitching
Katzkin Orange suede dash panels
Katzkin Orange suede door panels*

Performance:
*CX Racing Intake
CX Racing Intercooler piping
CX Racing Intercooler
Vibrant Performance axle-back Exhaust*

Future plans: 
*Trifecta Tune (Full)
Ultra Racing Strut bars/Chassis braces
R1 Concepts Brake kit
ZZP Downpipe
HID lights (Head lamps and Fog Lights)
LED interior lightingSeibon Hood & Trunk*

Other info: *
Rendered by me and my team at Kolab
Debut at SEMA 2012 at BC Racing booth
Lending hand from Chelsea Denofa at BC racing to develop coilovers and wheels
CX Racing had car for R&D to develop intake and intercooler kit
DTM Autobody handled body work and paint
WrenchPro did the exhaust work and suspension install
_Daily Driven._

View attachment 16337
View attachment 16345
View attachment 16353
View attachment 16361
View attachment 16369
View attachment 16377
View attachment 16385
View attachment 16393
View attachment 16401


----------



## ColinMPhoto (Nov 7, 2011)

Well i've never put my car in so ill try it out


----------



## cordi (Jul 12, 2013)

Andrew's Featured Cruze Submission 
Andrew
Manitoba
2012 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo
Stock Options: Onstar 
Modifications:
Exterior - 
16' Konig Wheels, Carbon Fiber Chevy Logos, 35% driver/passenger side tint, 50% back seat/window tint, Smoked LED Tailights

Future plans: LED Daytime Running Eyebrow Lights and possibly suggestions from everyone on the forum!

** OBJECTIVE: To keep it legal and classy. I didn't want to go overboard with any mods **

Photos:


----------



## bri2001 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Descriptive Thread Title: ie: bri2001's Featured Cruze Submission 
Name: Brian M.
Location: Charlotte, NC
Car Info: Car Year, Make, Model, Trim: 2013 Chevy Cruze 1LT RS Blue Topaz Metallic, Medium Titanium interior
Stock Options: RS pkg, Driver convenience pkg, All Star pkg (Sunroof, Pioneer speakers)
Modifications: None, just purchased 4 days ago
Future plans: Window tint
Other info: Just my daily driver 






*


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

*Name: Casey Carr
Location: Tulsa, Oklahoma
Car Info: 2012 Cruze LTZ
Stock Options: XM, OnStar, Nav
Modifications: Ext.  H&R Springs, Painted factory 18's, Painted Brake Calipers, Tint 20% all around, 25K HID Int. Ultra-Gauge OBDII Scan Tool Performance. Trifecta Tune, K&N SRI, ZZP Downpipe
Future plans: Maybe HID For The Fogs Other Than That Nothing Its Just How I Want It

View attachment 18722
View attachment 18730
View attachment 18738
View attachment 18746
View attachment 18754
View attachment 18762
View attachment 18778

*


----------



## ajpenn4181 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Pennington Cruze LT 
Name: Aaron Pennington
Location: Lawton, Oklahoma
Car Info: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 
Stock Options: XM, Tinted Windows Power Everything
Modifications: Smoked LED Halo Headlights, Smoked LED Taillights, 18" ICW Racing Wheels, 225/45ZR18 Goodyear Eagle F1s, 
Future plans: ZZP Exhaust, CAI, Interior Paint and LEDs in the floorboard

http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0012.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0014.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0016.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0021.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0028.jpg
http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac8/jd4181/2011 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1point4 Turbo/DSCN0013.jpg

*


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Descriptive Thread Title: boosted__cruze's liquid metal 
Name: Kyle Webb
Location: Louisville,KY
Car Info: 2011 1lt RS/SS grey metallic
Stock Options: Onstar
Modifications: 
INTERIOR: boost gauge,
View attachment 19097
View attachment 19097
View attachment 19105
View attachment 19097
View attachment 19097
View attachment 19137
View attachment 19169
12" sony explod sub, 600 watt boss audio amp, atrends sealed box
EXTERIOR: 18x8 konig z-in wheels, michelin primacy MXV4 tires, blacked out side markers, blacked out tail lights, color matched bowties front and rear, emergency lights
PERFORMANCE: Trifecta tuned, k&n SRI
Future plans: Eibach lowering springs, gauge pod, custom exhaust, strut tower brace



Sent from my beast GS4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Poll is up!


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers! Let the best man win!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Voted.Just a question will i receive the 25$ code?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> Voted.Just a question will i receive the 25$ code?


Wondering the same for my past two wins.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Choices choices ,and more cool cars . This one could be close .


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Well this is one **** of a battle...lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Seems there were 2 other duplicates on this topic.
Please check to see if you have votes in this one please


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe a mass PM should be sent with a link to this one?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ill send one out in 4hrs time at work now and can't send them on mobile


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for attending to my question. It was def confusing, lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

We have a tie over here!
Need more votes to separate the field!
Only a couple more hrs left!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

It's going to be close. Get your votes in.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue12Cruze (Jun 30, 2013)

Meh....2 votes....my Cruze is pathetic....lol...may the best Cruze win!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like we need a new poll with just the two as a tie breaker.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Or...









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

